# Rote Maden



## zokky (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo! 
Da es in Deutschland keine roten Maden zu kaufen gibt möchte ich diese selber einfärben. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Versuch es mal mit Lebensmittelfarbe ausm Supermarkt #h


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

oda einfach in rote beete legen...so dass sie noch luft bekommen!!!!!Aber im HIFISH Siegburg gibts rote maden zu kaufen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## zokky (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Einfach in die Madendose geben, etwas unrühren und die Maden dann dauerhaft rot?
Werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Damit Maden rot werden, müssen sie die Farbe fressen. Äußerlich haftet die Farbe nicht. Heißt Du musst ihnen mit Lebensmittelfarbe versetztes Futter geben. Dass scheitert meist daran, dass die käuflichen Maden bereits kurz vor der Verpuppung stehen und nicht mehr fressen. 
Also musst Du selbst züchten.

Davon abgesehen ist es an vielen Gewässern verboten, mit gefärbten Maden zu fischen. Dabei ist´s egal wie die eingefärbt sind. Also informiere Dich zuerst, ob Du überhaupt mit gefärbten Maden angeln darfst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



BigWels schrieb:


> oda einfach in rote beete legen...so dass sie noch luft bekommen!!!!!Aber im HIFISH Siegburg gibts rote maden zu kaufen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Das wundert mich sehr, weil der Verkauf ebenfalls verboten ist.


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ralle alte Spaßbremse....  Scherz.... |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ralle alte Spaßbremse....  Scherz.... |rolleyes


 

Wir leben schließlich in Deutschland, Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder bunte Maden an den Haken macht. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Nee, mir ist das wurscht. Wollt halt nur drauf hinweisen damit es bei einer Kontrolle kein böses erwachen gibt.


----------



## ExoriLukas (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also ich kenne einen angelshop wo es rote maden zu kaufen gibt.
Nämlich angelsport Böcker in gronau .
da bekommt man die !!
Gruß Lukas


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

um gaaaaanz genau zu sein ist der verkauf von mit sudan 3 und sudan 4 gefärbten maden verboten. das färben mit lebensmittelfarben oder rote beete saft ist m. w. nicht verboten, da es ja auch futterfarbstoffe zum färben des grundfutters gibt... 

also falls ich mit gefärbten maden fischen wollte, würde ich sie in rote beete saft legen. dann sind sie schön purpurrot und es ist mit sicherheit umweltfreundlich. 
allerdings fange ich meine fische auch mit normalen, weissen maden, sodass ein färben überflüssig ist.


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir leben schließlich in Deutschland, Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder *bunte Maden* an den Haken macht. |supergri|supergri|supergri




Ja is denn schon wieder Karneval? |supergri




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nee, mir ist das wurscht. Wollt halt nur drauf hinweisen damit es bei einer Kontrolle kein böses erwachen gibt.



Gibt es heute wirklich Kontrolleure die dem Floh so tief zwischen die Arschbacken gucken? Warum wurden die denn vor x Jahren verboten? Als ich als Stöpke noch mit meinem Vater an der Ruhr gefischt hatte, gab es die damals auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ja, es gibt solche Kontrolleure. Hab´s selbst schon mal erlebt.

Was Mr. Floppy schreibt ist absolut richtig. Das Problem liegt darin
a.) Nachzuweisen das die Maden nicht mit Sudan gefärbt sind
b.) an manchen Gewässern nur drinsteht, das gefärbte Maden nicht erlaubt sind. Das bezieht sich eigentlich auf Sudan, ist aber allgemein ausgedrückt. 

Aber, wie gesagt, mir ist das sowas von egal. Muß jeder selbst wissen. 

Im übrigen halte ich die Kombination von rot/weiß als wesentlich fägiger als nur weiße Maden. Auch mit den damals erhältlichen roten Pinkies haben wir. m.E. besser gefangen.

Nachtrag:

Die Maden wurden verboten, weil Sudan stark Krebserregend ist/seinsoll.


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Danke, und wieder was dazu gelernt! :g #6


----------



## Lippeman (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Mahlzeit 
Nehmt doch einfach Caster die sind auch superfängig und brauch nix färben!


----------



## arno (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



Lippeman schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Nehmt doch einfach Caster die sind auch superfängig und brauch nix färben!


Ich hab mal gehört, das Caster nicht zappeln sollen!|supergri
Man nehme ein Stück Fisch, beträufle das mit Roter lebensmittelfarbe und legt das zu den maden, die fressen sich da durch und sind anschließen gut rosafarbend.
Das die Maden nicht mehr fressen und wenn man die kauft hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, meine fressen aber immer noch gerne!
Vor allem Fisch mögen die!


----------



## Dirk30 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Oder mit nem roten Edding anmalen ? , da wasserfest !


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



arno schrieb:


> Das die Maden nicht mehr fressen und wenn man die kauft hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, meine fressen aber immer noch gerne!
> Vor allem Fisch mögen die!


 
Es kommt darauf an, wie alt die Maden sind. Die brauchen ja oft nur wenige Tage bis zur Verpuppung und wenn sie dann beim Händler schon ein paar Tage im Kühlschrank stehen.......

Caster sind auch ganz hervorragende Köder. Im Fließwasser als Futterzusatz kommen sie aber gegen rote Pinkies nicht an.


----------



## walleralex (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Falls der besagte Angelladen Ärger bekommt, hat er es Dir zu verdanken du Heini#q
Überlege es dir in Zukunft was du in einem Öffentlichen Forum schreibst.
Du schreibst ja auch nicht,das du einen Nassen Furz in der Hose hast!!!!
Tut mir leid, dass ich so was schreiben muss. Halte mich normal zurück.
Das wird richtig Teuer für den Laden und die Angler die die roten kaufen sind auch Sauer.
Ich kenne einen Großhändler den haben sie hobs genommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Nimm 2 Weisse Maden,kaufe dir Künstliche Rote Maden und Zieh davon 1ne zum Schluss auf!Hat genau den selben effekt und ist genauso fängig und nicht verboten.....

Mfg


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich habe mal Maden mit Lebens Mittel Farbe eingefärbt ging ganz gut!!!!!!


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

...am besten du gibst den Maden das Zeug aus den Knicklichtern zu fressen, dann kannst du sie als Glühwürmchen verangeln:vik:


----------



## magic feeder (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

hääää? wieso soll es angeblich in deutschland keine roten maden zu kaufen geben???


----------



## Krüger82 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Gesetzlich Verboten!!!!!!!!


----------



## jirgel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hallo ich möchte schweinchenrosa gefärbte Maden mit Regenbogenfarbenen Popo( Hinterteil) und jodeln sollen sie auch noch  .

In Deutschland ist wohl alles verboten#c bald dürft ihr ja nicht mal mehr angeln .


----------



## Hörmy (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also am WE, am Forellenpuff, hab ich noch jemanden gesehen, der hatte eingefärbte Bienenmaden. 

Rot Gelb Grün

3,99... 

sicher das des verboten ist?


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



Hörmy schrieb:


> Also am WE, am Forellenpuff, hab ich noch jemanden gesehen, der hatte eingefärbte Bienenmaden.
> 
> Rot Gelb Grün
> 
> ...



Ja sicher ist das verboten, es sind nur Schwarz Rot Goldene hier erlaubt :m|supergri|supergri


----------



## jimmie8882 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Kannst Dir auch Schweineblut vom Schlachthof Deines Vertrauens besorgen, soll gut duften... Caster duften übrigens auch super, das lockt immer! 
Morgen kauf ich mir nen neuen Edding :/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hol sie dir aus Tschernobyl,neon-gelb 40cm gross...Topköder....


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Warum sind gefärbte (rote) Maden denn eigentlich besser als normale? Reagieren die Fische mehr auf rote?


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ja, rote Maden sind nach meiner Erfahrung durchweg fängiger als weiße. 
Warum ? Möglicherweise weil die Fische die für Mega-Zuckmückenlarven halten. Wer weiß das schon genau.|rolleyes

Aber der Tip mit der roten Kunstmade in Kombination mit echten weißen ist mir such schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Das werd ich sicher mal versuchen. 

Die ganzen Einfärbeversuche äußerlich bringen nach m,M. nicht viel, außer Sauerei und roten Fingern. Aber auch das kann natürlich jeder versuchen.


----------



## Bondex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich habe dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 weiße und eine rote Made in Kombi, ds fängt unübertroffen gut. Besonders Pufforellen scheinen darauf abzufahren. 
Färbeversuche mit Lebensmittelfarbe gingen deutlich in die Hose!!! Nur rote Finger, die Maden aber bleiben blendendweiß. Ich denke auch die Maden müssen die Farbe fressen.
Angeblich soll es in Holland und Belgien bzw Frankreich noch roten Maden käuflich zu erwerben geben...?
Aber da immer ganz hinfahren???
Früher waren bei den weißen immer auch rote, blaue, grüne und gelbe beigemischt. Allerdings waren die meisten immer weiß. Grün und blau fing bei mir nur schlecht gelb ging besser als weiß und rot war der Knaller. Auch wenn nur rote angeködert waren fíngen wir besser als mit weißen. Vielleicht ist die Idee mit dem Edding gar nicht so verkehrt...


----------



## zokky (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Riechen die Maden dann nicht nach Chemie wenn die rot angemalt werden? So ein leuchtendes rot wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Boiligun (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Dann versuche es doch mal mit Wasserfarbe oder fingerfarbe, hat den vorteil das du deine finger wieder sauber kriegst!!!!  *sfg*


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

eine rote kustnmade in kombination mit  ein bis zwei echten weissen maden sind auch nicht schlecht. 
alternativ ist mystic von tubertini nicht schlecht:
http://www.tubertini-tackle.de/mystic.htm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also mit dem Einfärben von irgendwelchen Farben würde ich abraten!Kauf euch mal eine Packung Maden und Füttert die mit einem Stück rohen Roten Fleisch....Ich hab damals mal was darüber gelesen soll funktionieren.....Und wie gesagt Kunstmade in Kombi ist auch Gut.Erstens hab ihr eure Rote Made und Zweitens halten diese sehr gut wenn ihr die Rote zuletzt rauf zieht...


----------



## 77ede (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also, meines Wissens gallopiert der Amtsschimmel so:

Als erstes wird überall pauschaliert: gefärbt = VERBOTEN!

Mit was für Farbe usw. ist egal. (ob die Farbe giftig ist oder ob ich mit einem Edding jeder Made zwei rote Augen aufmale - uninteressant!) #d

Es ist grundsätzlich Ländersache, ob und wie mit gefärbten Maden gehandelt werden darf.

Es gibt Bundesländer in denen darf der Großhändler schon keine haben. Ergo, der Händler im selben Bundesland erst recht nicht.

Dann gibt es Bundesländer in denen darf der Großhändler welche im Programm haben, darf sie jedoch nicht in jedes Bundesland an Händler ausliefern.

Um das Durcheinander perfekt zu machen, gibt es dann Bundesländer in die der Großhändler an Händler liefern darf, jedoch der Händler keine verkaufen darf -typisch Deutschland, das macht ja auch gigantisch viel Sinn !|kopfkrat

Zum Schluss ist es jedoch so, dass überall in Deutschland keine an den Angler verkauft werden dürfen. #q

Übergreifend ist zudem das Fischen in ganz Deutschland damit verboten. :c

Das Ganze verhält sich so ähnlich wie mit den Radarwarngeräten, teilweise handeln -ja, besitzen -ja, dabei haben -ja (aber ausgeschaltet), einsetzen -nein !

Ich würde mal sagen die Gesetzgebung ist mal wieder absolut klar, übersichtlich, leicht zu verstehen und vor allem Bürger- / Anglerfreundlich, also typisch "DEUTSCH" |supergri

Gruß aus der Pfalz
77ede


----------



## naturkoeder (1. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich habe dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 weiße und eine rote Made in Kombi, ds fängt unübertroffen gut. Besonders Pufforellen scheinen darauf abzufahren.
> Färbeversuche mit Lebensmittelfarbe gingen deutlich in die Hose!!! Nur rote Finger, die Maden aber bleiben blendendweiß.




Na wenn ihr nicht meint Handschuhe dabei zu tragen- SELBST SCHULD-#h

- Mit lebensmittelfarben klappt es super, einfach ein stück fleisch  mit roter L.Farbe bestreichen und ein paar stunden in der sonne liegen lassen/ oder Tage; kommt darauf an...

Grundsätzlich klappt es immer mit ein paar Maden, da immer ein paar Maden etwas frischer sind.. Einfach beim Händler erkundigen wann er neue maden reinbekommt--(aber ich benutze sie ja sowieso nuuuurrr zum füttern meiner fische im teich|bla:)

GRüße,
der naturköder


----------



## caddel (1. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Kann mir vieleicht einer von Euch verraten, wo es geschrieben steht, das der Handel, bzw. das angeln mit roten Maden verboten ist ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Olinger-HH (1. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



caddel schrieb:


> Kann mir vieleicht einer von Euch verraten, wo es geschrieben steht, das der Handel, bzw. das angeln mit roten Maden verboten ist ?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Moin,

unter anderem hier: http://www.bmelv.de/cln_044/nn_7516...nsmittelsicherheit/FAQSudanrot.html__nnn=true

Ausschlaggebend ist meiner Meinung nach das LFGB (Lebensmittel- und Futtermittelgesetzbuch), siehe auch die Links rechts zu den Gesetzestexten.

Gruß Olinger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Mal etwas anderes!Hat Jemand von euch schon erfahrungen gemacht,wie zum bsp den einsatz von kunstmaden oder Roten Zuckmückenlarven(gibt es auch grosse)...Würde mich mal Interessieren...Ohne Kombi mit lebendködern natürlich


----------



## perca fluviatilis (3. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

ich hab schon von gehört und auch viele Angel Magazine gefunden wo Artikel drin waren,aber niemand hat geagt das diese Dinger gut seien.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hmm ich hab welche vor welche von Berkley zu bestellen,dann werd ich die mal im Kombi mit irgendwas lebendem anbieten.....naja wenn die ein gutes Flavor haben und der Köder dahinter ein Nettes Lebendspiel,könnte das sehr gut klappen


----------



## Molke-Drink (3. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hab den Tröt man bischen überflogen.Hab in einem der ersten Postings gelesen das die Maden sich nicht mehr verfärben wenn man sie beim Dealer gekauft hat.Aber |supergri Hab ich hab mir mal im Shop ne Packung maden fertig gemacht mit Sägemehl und Maismehl.Und ich hab festgestellt das die Maden die im Maismehl lagen sich gelb verfärbten zwar nicht häftig aber es war schon einer schöner Gelbton zu erkennen....


----------



## Bondex (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

auf jeden Fall geht´s nicht wenn man das Farbpulver in die Madendose streut. Die Maden werden zwar rot aber sie bleiben es nicht -- wenn sie ins Wasser kommen sindsie wieder weiß


----------



## perca fluviatilis (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



> Zitat von *Molke Drink* Hab in einem der ersten Postings gelesen das die Maden sich nicht mehr verfärben wenn man sie beim Dealer gekauft hat.Aber |supergri Hab ich hab mir mal im Shop ne Packung maden fertig gemacht mit Sägemehl und Maismehl.Und ich hab festgestellt das die Maden die im Maismehl lagen sich gelb verfärbten zwar nicht häftig aber es war schon einer schöner Gelbton zu erkennen....


vlt wenn man das Mais Mehl mit irgend etwas rotem färbt und dann den maden in die box streut erden sie vlt rot.Ich werde es ausprobieren und es dann posten#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes!Hat Jemand von euch schon erfahrungen gemacht,wie zum bsp den einsatz von kunstmaden oder Roten Zuckmückenlarven(gibt es auch grosse)...Würde mich mal Interessieren...Ohne Kombi mit lebendködern natürlich


 

Zuckmückenlarven sind ein absoluter Top-Köder. Deshalb werden sie ( im Ausland ) auch sehr gerne von Wettfischern verwendet. Allerdings sind sie nur sehr schlecht auf den Haken zu bekommen und auch nicht grade billig. 
Zu meiner aktiven Wettkampfzeit gab es einen Kleber ( Mystic, wenn ich nicht irre ) mit dem man die Zuckis zu einem kleinen zappelnden Klumpen verbinden konnte. Der hielt dann recht gut am Haken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Würde mich auch reizen,mit Zuckmückenlarven zu angeln,ich könnte mir vorstellen damit gerade die Schleien an den Haken zu bekommen.Ist zwar kein Selektiver Köder,aber wird auch selten verwendet.Das könnte unter Umständen Paar gute Fische bringen...ich werde das mal austesten!In 2 Wochen geht es los,einen 3 Tages Ansitz!Da Teste ich dann mal alles aus =)


----------



## rutic (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Zuckis wurden früher noch während der Wettkampfzeit verboten .
Ob das heute noch so ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Nein, Zuckmückenlarven darf man ohne Bedenken verwenden.
Genauso wie Tubifex, die allerdings noch schwieriger zu handhaben sind.
An ein Verbot beim Wettfischen kann ich mich noch ganz dunkel erinnern und meine das war auf die Chancengleichheit bezogen, weil die Viecher in größeren Mengen sehr teuer sind/waren.
Meine ich. 

Zuckis kann man übrigens auch selbst sammeln, wenn man Zeit und Ausdauer hat. Man findet sie in sehr flachen, schlammigen Gewässern, auch lange bestehenden Pfützen mit entsprechend weichem Grund. Man muß den Schlamm mit einem feinen Sieb aufnehmen und auswaschen, die Zuckis bleiben zurück. Zur Köderverwendung kann man an günstigen Plätzen genug finden, zum Anfüttern ist´s zu mühsam.


----------



## schadstoff (4. August 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also ich benutze die Power Maggots von Berkley ....entweder Allein oder mit ner echten zusammen und bin bisher vollends zufrieden an meinem Lieblingtümpel kommt man nicht mal mehr zum rauchen so schnell beisst eine Karausche nach der anderen.

Auf Döbeln machen die ebenfalls keinen schlechten einfach mal ausprobieren.

gruss scha.


----------



## ganni (6. September 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

wie keine *roten maden* hab heute erst ein päckchen gekauft - der angelladen mann hat gemeint die sind net verboten- ich hab zwar auch gelesen dass sie net erlaubt sind aber...
da ich meinen schein erst seit heuer hab hab ich ihm dass halt ma geglaubt- ich kann ja (noch) net alles wissen


----------



## ankaro (6. September 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hey 

also ich finde das Thema also das was hier alles geschrieben wird sehr amüsant,
aber für euch weil es mich auch interessiert hat ging ich zum landesfischereiamt 
und fragte da nach 
also wie schon gesagt auch im Angelladen meines vertrauens werden gefärbte Maden verkauft,
Also es stimmt es wurde vor drei Jahren verboten die Krebseregende Stoffe zum färben zu verwenden,
das heisst aber nicht das der Verkauf verboten ist!
Der Angelladen kann aber z.B aus Kanada Maden einfliegen lassen mittlerweile auch schon aus den niederlanden produzierte Maden.
Diese Maden werden überprüft und sortiert, natürlich ohne Krebseregende Stoffe produziert.
Jeden Monat werden die Maden überprüft.
ach ja irgendjemand regte sich auf das man einen Angelladen in Schwierigkeiten bringen kann, 
dazu will ich nur sagen das ist Schwachsinn vielleicht beim nächsten mal einfach vorher überlegen weil es werden wie man natürlich auch beim Amt nachfragen kann ,Kontrollen gemacht ,dabei werden alle nicht erlaubten Dinge gemeldet und  Strafrechtlich verfolgt. Außerdem wenn der Angelladen das verkauft muss er dafür haften damit kann man auch keinen Angelladen in Schwierigkeiten bringen.
Das Ordnungsamt kontrolliert !! Auch vor der laden eröffnung ansonsten wird es strafrechtlich verfolgt!Wenn es verboten wäre ist das die schuld des angelladens da er sich dann wohl nicht informiert hat.

Wenn man mal von was keine Ahnung hat,
Fresse halten angesagt!


Fazit:
es ist erlaubt sie zu vertreiben, das einzigste was vielleicht nicht erlaubt ist was jeder aber erfragen muss, ob es am Gewässer bei euch erlaubt ist damit zu angeln.


----------



## arno (7. September 2008)

*AW: Rote Maden*



ankaro schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> also ich finde das Thema also das was hier alles geschrieben wird sehr amüsant,
> aber für euch weil es mich auch interessiert hat ging ich zum landesfischereiamt
> ...



Damit sollten dann ja alle Halbwahrheiten aus der Welt geschafft sein!

Übrigens hab ich gehört, das Kormorane die Potenz steigern, nach dem Verzehr von mindestens 30 Stück pro Jahr.#h|supergri


----------

